# Bimini Top Suggestions



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

jlindsley said:


> Looking to add a folding bimini top to my Salt Marsh 1656. I would prefer for it to be removable as well.
> 
> Any suggestions on make/models? Stainless or aluminum.


Go to a boat canvas shop and the will make and install to your requirements. Most use sunbrella material.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

I had a Carver SS on my 1656. Worked great. $600?

Go with the SS quick connect hardware. I have that on my Heron. Sooo much easier than jackin’ Around trying to unscrew the center pivot attachment.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Good to know thanks!!


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Brace for the "sacrilege" responses.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you looking for something to cover while running or just something with shade while lounging. I consider a bimini but then saw a lot of posts with nice large umbrellas that you can slide into rod holders. I am going to pick one up before next summer.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Battfisher said:


> Brace for the "sacrilege" responses.


I am 32 and recently had a melanoma removed (no family history of it and typically never burn). My 3 year old always goes with me and my 1 year old daughter will be on the boat this summer. I am ok with any comments saying how it isn't cool 

My 3 year old insisted on alvin and the chipmunks xmas song being played pretty much all of december while running mosquito lagoon.
We're a cool solid crew looking for removable shade!


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

csnaspuck said:


> Are you looking for something to cover while running or just something with shade while lounging. I consider a bimini but then saw a lot of posts with nice large umbrellas that you can slide into rod holders. I am going to pick one up before next summer.


Shade while lounging. I haven't found any umbrellas that would be effective without blowing out, stressing the mount on fiberglass or blowing the boat around. I am on the platform a lot and my son plays construction his portable sandbox. Don't want a sail while I am poling for reds even though i know the bimini will not help on this i feel an umbrella at an angle could be worse.

I am up for suggestions


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

This is extremely ghetto, but when my kid goes with me, I take a beach umbrella and put it in the rod holder. I drilled a hole in the bottom of the umbrella shaft and slide a trailer tongue locking pin through it to keep it from blowing away. Completely removable so I can still pretend I'm cool when the kid isn't with me.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

When I had my heron I picked up a 8’ bimini off amazon for around $130. Since I wasn’t going to use it all the time I just went the cheap route. Also pick up a set of the quick disconnects from Accon and makes taking it off a breeze.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Did something similar as SP for the pup. Bought a Seasucker suction mount and attached a spare, loose rod holder to it. A golf umbrella off eBay with a small bungee screwed into the handle keeps it from blowing away. Stick the mount on the forward bulkhead. It's compact enough to not be a problem while poling yet still gives my black-haired buddy some relief from the hot sun. He's only a three-season mate anyway so during tarpon trips the whole rig stays in the boat shed.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> This is extremely ghetto, but when my kid goes with me, I take a beach umbrella and put it in the rod holder. I drilled a hole in the bottom of the umbrella shaft and slide a trailer tongue locking pin through it to keep it from blowing away. Completely removable so I can still pretend I'm cool when the kid isn't with me.


I think i could make this work with the umbrella secured through rod holder on cooler with trailer pin. I would love to find something that is breathable fabric and create something on my own that wasn't so much of a sail.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jlindsley said:


> I think i could make this work with the umbrella secured through rod holder on cooler with trailer pin. I would love to find something that is breathable fabric and create something on my own that wasn't so much of a sail.


I've seen some sun shade type material that is more of a mesh than a solid-It might not catch the wind as bad. I would have no idea where to start looking for it though.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

SomaliPirate said:


> I've seen some sun shade type material that is more of a mesh than a solid-It might not catch the wind as bad. I would have no idea where to start looking for it though.


You can buy a sun sail on Amazon and cut it and sew it to your needs. The also sell similar material at home depot in garden section.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

makin moves said:


> You can buy a sun sail on Amazon and cut it and sew it to your needs. The also sell similar material at home depot in garden section.


Nice that would def fit a homemade solution. Now for fastening it. Integrating off rod holders/clamps or something


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

clevis pins


https://www.bosunsupplies.com/stainless-steel-and-other-rigging-hardware/


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

topnative2 said:


> clevis pins
> 
> 
> https://www.bosunsupplies.com/stainless-steel-and-other-rigging-hardware/


great idea ! Lost more than one in a wind gust,land upside down & take off in the wind, float floating away


----------

